# legend pharm scam



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

Legend pharmaceutical took my money and ran...do not order from legend pharmaceutical, they will ignore all your emails and not send the product...the guy goes by "Anton" ...the company started off good, but now it's a scam


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2014)

sorry for your loss..better luck next time


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 3, 2014)

That's sucks bro !!!Never like hearing that this world wouldn't miss scumbags like that !!!


----------



## will (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry but when u mess with .com sites u run the risk


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 3, 2014)

Yea man.  Sorry to hear that.  In this game it is a buyer beware..      for all newbs... this is why so many veterans say slow down....take heed. Spend time researching......this game cost to play in more ways then one, and is sucks to lose any monetary amount in this.


----------



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

I appreciate it guys and gals! I'm just trying to get a warning out there before another poor bastard like myself loses their money!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 3, 2014)

How much did u get taken for?


----------



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

Only 200...but heck that's 2 tanks of gas! Lol


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 3, 2014)

200? Only... If I lost 200 id probably cry.... A lot


----------



## edub2877 (Mar 3, 2014)

gbss02 said:


> Legend pharmaceutical took my money and ran...do not order from legend pharmaceutical, they will ignore all your emails and not send the product...the guy goes by "Anton" ...the company started off good, but now it's a scam


****ing assholes


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 3, 2014)

gbss02 said:


> I appreciate it guys and gals! I'm just trying to get a warning out there before another poor bastard like myself loses their money!



Is this guy over at thinksteroids.c** right now. Meso has a shit ton of sources running through it and we give then a pretty good talking to. If you haven't been over there(the OP) head on over. He may at least listen to your story. Some will, in hopes of looking ok good, fill orders they flaked on. You'll get some support and at the very least you'll be able to call the asshole out.


----------



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well I woke up to a email from legend pharmaceutical this morning, he wants to know my order number...let's see if he makes it right with me! I guess I made a big enough wave! Lol thanks for listening to me wine! I'll let you guys know the outcome


----------



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

"biggerben692000"  I'm not sure if he is...if he doesn't make it right I'll definitely follow your advice! Thanks!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2014)

gbss02 said:


> Well I woke up to a email from legend pharmaceutical this morning, he wants to know my order number...let's see if he makes it right with me! I guess I made a big enough wave! Lol thanks for listening to me wine! I'll let you guys know the outcome



Good luck, Mate. Hope he does right by you.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 3, 2014)

gbss02 said:


> Legend pharmaceutical took my money and ran...do not order from legend pharmaceutical, they will ignore all your emails and not send the product...the guy goes by "Anton" ...the company started off good, but now it's a scam



Cheers for the heads up bro, these ****ers need to be caught there balls choped off and fed to them! Haha


----------



## shenky (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry, bro. 200 dollars is a lot of money to be taken from you, and don't let anyone tell you otherwse.

This is the problem with _that other forum_'s Underground section. It's a hot cesspool breeding ground for scammers. Don't get me wrong, there are definitely a couple of decent companies that advertise in that section, but for the most part, it's like anywhere else except that it's allowed to happen.

Here's what they do.

"HEY BRO, we're new to this board BUT NOT NEW TO THE GAME - we're TILLACLE LABS, domestic and international. We ship anywhere! "

...and this is where they get you...

"HERE ARE SOME FREE SAMPLES FOR THE VETS"

Vets chime in, plus a few others who had the balls to send a stranger money

"ya, we got our gear and its alright. He is g2g"

2 months later he has your money and whoops, forgot to send your gear


----------



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lmao... bro you got this stuff down to a T! I take it youve been around this block a few times...It'd be nice if there was a place to actually find a 100% legit source...



shenky said:


> Sorry, bro. 200 dollars is a lot of money to be taken from you, and don't let anyone tell you otherwse.
> 
> This is the problem with _that other forum_'s Underground section. It's a hot cesspool breeding ground for scammers. Don't get me wrong, there are definitely a couple of decent companies that advertise in that section, but for the most part, it's like anywhere else except that it's allowed to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## bronco (Mar 3, 2014)

I believe they were on bop or may still be not sure, how long have you been waiting?


----------



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well over 2 months...I received an email from him this morning (only because I posted on alot of fourms about this) he states he will resend, but I won't believe it until I have the package 


bronco said:


> I believe they were on bop or may still be not sure, how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 3, 2014)

gbss02 said:


> Well over 2 months...I received an email from him this morning (only because I posted on alot of fourms about this) he states he will resend, but I won't believe it until I have the package



2 months is a long time.
Even if you do somehow wind up with usable gear, I'd still shy away to a more reliable source down the road.

From the sound of things, all they're trying to do is use you as a referral.
i.e. "I didn't get my gear, they heard my pleas and came to the rescue. Tillicle labs is g2g!"
Don't play that game.


----------



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol! You're probably right! 

If anyone reading this knows any reputable "protein suppliers" that they'd like to pm me it'd be greatly appreciated! 



Iron1 said:


> 2 months is a long time.
> Even if you do somehow wind up with usable gear, I'd still shy away to a more reliable source down the road.
> 
> From the sound of things, all they're trying to do is use you as a referral.
> ...


----------



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

The only thing I'm worried about now is if I do get it what is the chances that he put the HIV in it to get my ass for calling him out online!? Lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 3, 2014)

gbss02 said:


> Lol! You're probably right!
> 
> If anyone reading this knows any reputable "protein suppliers" that they'd like to pm me it'd be greatly appreciated!



Please refrain from soliciting for sources. Not only is it against the rules but it is asking to be scammed by the same types of shady people you're dealing with now. This is not a source board and whether you call it 'protein suppliers' or steroid sellers it doesn't matter.


----------



## bronco (Mar 3, 2014)

gbss02 said:


> Lol! You're probably right!
> 
> If anyone reading this knows any reputable "protein suppliers" that they'd like to pm me it'd be greatly appreciated!



Bro if you keep making post like this it won't be long someone else will take your money and run


----------



## gbss02 (Mar 3, 2014)

Understood... I don't know how to delete it or I would



Docd187123 said:


> Please refrain from soliciting for sources. Not only is it against the rules but it is asking to be scammed by the same types of shady people you're dealing with now. This is not a source board and whether you call it 'protein suppliers' or steroid sellers it doesn't matter.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 3, 2014)

Ha i've been there before brother. 2 months wait time for anything is BULLSHIT! and more than likely is just hoping you will forget about it. Sources like that are fcking retarded! and advise you not to ever work with anyone like that again regardless of how well your buddies may get hooked up!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 8, 2014)

gbss02 said:


> The only thing I'm worried about now is if I do get it what is the chances that he put the HIV in it to get my ass for calling him out online!? Lol



Look me up over @the board I mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## delala (Mar 9, 2014)

shenky said:


> Sorry, bro. 200 dollars is a lot of money to be taken from you, and don't let anyone tell you otherwse.
> 
> This is the problem with _that other forum_'s Underground section. It's a hot cesspool breeding ground for scammers. Don't get me wrong, there are definitely a couple of decent companies that advertise in that section, but for the most part, it's like anywhere else except that it's allowed to happen.
> 
> ...



Things are not the same anymore on Meso-Rx... Vets don't get free samples, sources are forced to follow a set of rules to ensure legitimacy ( see source of conduct thread there ) and members are testing gear with labmax test kits left and right. 

Also I disagree when you state "it's like anywhere else except that it's allowed to happen."

Meso is uncensored and comments don't get deleted unlike other scammer boards. 

As a board it's evolving and the owner ( Millard ) does not want it to be a source board ( his own words ) but his format is keeping sources real and raising the bar for new comers to the online sourcing game to raw suppliers from China protecting consumers. 

For the record I like this board but there is some censorship. So this is not a real underground like Meso.

Look at member here, Kubrick. He is supposed to have 2 posts but it shows one. He posted on Astro's thread here in the underground but one of his comments got deleted. I saw the post with my own eyes and poof it's gone. He is a real person with the same exact handle on Meso.

Lots of faces from other good boards here. A great doc too who I follow but not my home board.

Peace


----------



## shenky (Mar 9, 2014)

delala said:


> Things are not the same anymore on Meso-Rx... Vets don't get free samples, sources are forced to follow a set of rules to ensure legitimacy ( see source of conduct thread there ) and members are testing gear with labmax test kits left and right.
> 
> Also I disagree when you state "it's like anywhere else except that it's allowed to happen."
> 
> ...



All of this changing to adapt to what is rapidly becoming a source board is recent. Labmax is recent. Also, "vets" is a relative word. I don't care who is getting the free samples, whether they have 5 million posts or 5, it's being used as a bait none the less.  If they're not giving out free samples, it's the ol' bait and switcharoo. Give great communication, solid products for a month, then BOOM where'd all the money go. My point remains.  

If the owner wants to keep it uncensored, good on him - I'm not bashing that forum (I'm an active member). I like it, in fact, but it is what it is. You allow whoever to do whatever they want and shitstorms will ensue eventually, the dust will settle, and then kick up again. But again, I'm not bashing that forum; people are going to get ripped off whether it's censored or uncensored (I'm amazed that after one, two, three members get scammed, other members will continue sending them cash). It is ultimately up to the individuals who make up that forum to kick the assholes out. I am partial to non censorship because I think, again, it's ultimately up to the individuals to kick the assholes to the curb. If you've spent anytime in UG's uncensored section, you know what I mean. A UGL pops in, he finds no leads or gets a bunch of shit, then leaves. It's just not in the spirit of this board to support them. Fortunately for meso, they have solid members who are scrupulous and suspicious of all activity on that board, such as Big Ben, flenser and many others.


----------



## delala (Mar 9, 2014)

shenky said:


> All of this changing to adapt to what is rapidly becoming a source board is recent. Labmax is recent. Also, "vets" is a relative word. I don't care who is getting the free samples, whether they have 5 million posts or 5, it's being used as a bait none the less.  If they're not giving out free samples, it's the ol' bait and switcharoo. Give great communication, solid products for a month, then BOOM where'd all the money go. My point remains.
> 
> If the owner wants to keep it uncensored, good on him - I'm not bashing that forum (I'm an active member). I like it, in fact, but it is what it is. You allow whoever to do whatever they want and shitstorms will ensue eventually, the dust will settle, and then kick up again. But again, I'm not bashing that forum; people are going to get ripped off whether it's censored or uncensored (I'm amazed that after one, two, three members get scammed, other members will continue sending them cash). It is ultimately up to the individuals who make up that forum to kick the assholes out. I am partial to non censorship because I think, again, it's ultimately up to the individuals to kick the assholes to the curb. If you've spent anytime in UG's uncensored section, you know what I mean. A UGL pops in, he finds no leads or gets a bunch of shit, then leaves. It's just not in the spirit of this board to support them. Fortunately for meso, they have solid members who are scrupulous and suspicious of all activity on that board, such as Big Ben, flenser and many others.



So what if the changes are recent ?You still portrayed that board wrong.

Sources will always try and market, that's what businesses do. The difference is that people on Meso await results of labmax vs trusting the results of a vet or other user because we all know that a sources powder suppliers may be legit one batch but not the next. 

I follow sources who have been around for 10 years and they get the same "fast shipping great product" comments from "vets" and newbs alike.

I do agree there is some stupidity there people ordering on Meso even after sources **** up but I think it's because they don't know where to order from and have not been around.


----------



## shenky (Mar 10, 2014)

delala said:


> So what if the changes are recent ?You still portrayed that board wrong.
> 
> Sources will always try and market, that's what businesses do. The difference is that people on Meso await results of labmax vs trusting the results of a vet or other user because we all know that a sources powder suppliers may be legit one batch but not the next.
> 
> ...



I think I portrayed things how I perceive them to be. I have nothing against meso, and especially nothing against the way the forum is managed and I happen to respect a couple of the UGL's who advertise on that board. What I do have an issue with is the air of carelessness that has been at times rampant in that section. It's improving, yes.


----------



## Brett Maverick (Jun 9, 2014)

That sucks . Scum like that should be roasted for all to see . D.T.A.


----------



## THE (Jun 10, 2014)

Good looking out I appreciate the intel.


----------

